# Chargement des pièces jointes sur mail : lenteur



## JSeb (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

La chargement des pièces jointes sur mail est d'une lenteur à mourrir...

Plus de détails :
Mon épouse a un MacBook Pro, j'ai un Mac Pro. Sur les deux machines le chargement des mails (pièces jointes) est beaucoup plus lent que sur nos iPhones et iPads respectifs. Genre quelques heures contre quelques minutes si mail avec plusieurs photos attachées...

L'application mail charge d'abord le corps des mails (je crois) à 100kb/s+ puis ensuite commence à charger les pièces jointes. Là on tombe à qques kb/s.

Sparrow va également beaucoup plus vite, mais je n'aime pas sa façon de traiter les conversations.

Comment faire pour que Mail sur Mac soit aussi rapide au moins que sur nos iPhones/iPad?

Merci d'avance
JSD


----------



## JSeb (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour.... Aucun bon conseil?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

les ipad/phone sont sur le même réseau ?


----------



## JSeb (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour!
Oui, tout le monde sur le même réseau... iPads et iPhones (app Mail d'origine) incomparablement plus rapides, et sparrow sur les Macs également.


----------



## JSeb (27 Juin 2012)

Un petit up... 
Je désespère.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juin 2012)

Les deux mac sont en wifi également ?
Ce qui me surprend c'est que ça le fait sur les deux Mac. Je pencherais plus pour un problème de box.


----------



## JSeb (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour Powerdom

Désolé des réponses décallées : je suis en Chine...
Tout le monde est connecté sur le réseau WiFi grâce à une TimeCapsule, et connection ADSL.

N'oublie pas aussi que sur le MacPro et MacBook Pro,  Sparrow est  beaucoup plus rapide que Mail. Ca ne doit donc pas être un problème de connection au réseau?


----------



## JSeb (1 Juillet 2012)

Je garde un peu d'espoir.... Un dernier up...


----------



## gg90fr (18 Septembre 2012)

bonjour

avez vous trouve la solution car j'ai le même problème depuis qq jours et purtant, sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai rien changé !!!!

merci réponse


----------



## mattgarden (11 Octobre 2016)

JSeb a dit:


> Je garde un peu d'espoir.... Un dernier up...


Je ne sais pas si ma réponse apportera une solution car elle est très tardive. Je viens de rencontrer le même problème et la solution que j'ai trouvé est d'envoyer directement la PJ à partir du logiciel d'origine. Effectivement, le chargement d'une PJ de 85 kO n'est pas terminé au bout de 6 heures. Il y a un petit défaut...


----------

